# Xolo Play with 4.7-inch HD display, 1.5 GHz quad-core Tegra 3 processor coming soon



## ZTR (Jul 8, 2013)

> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Xolo-Play.jpg​Xolo was the first company to bring the Intel-powered Xolo X900 back in 2012. Now the company is allset to launch their flagship smartphone powered by a Nvidia Tegra 3 processor. It comes with a 4.7-inch HD (1280 x 720 pixels) capacitive touch screen IPS display based on one-glass solution (OGS) technology and runs on Android 4.1.1 (Jelly Bean). It comes with a 8-megapixel rear camera with BSI sensor, LED Flash, 1080p video recording and a 2-megapixel front-facing camera. It also has Full HD video playback and support for Nvidia Tegra games through NVIDIA TegraZone. This comes with support for single SIM similar to Xolo’s Intel-powered smartphones.
> *Xolo Play Specifications*
> 
> 
> ...



Xolo Play with 4.7-inch HD display, 1.5 GHz quad-core Tegra 3 processor coming soon

Looks like Xolo is finally stepping up their game and if this is price under 20k then it will be a steal for sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2013)

by the time Play gets launched, Android 4.3 will be out. These mobiles ship with stock Android, should ship with upto date OS (at least 4.2) out of box.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

sam said:


> by the time Play gets launched, Android 4.3 will be out. These mobiles ship with stock Android, should ship with upto date OS (at least 4.2) out of box.



Too much to expect from Xolo.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

I like XOLO better than micromax. 
Especially the BSI camera.


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 8, 2013)

its a single sim and now a days dual sim is a necessity


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2013)

not for all. There are people who still prefer having one sim.
I'm not one of them though


----------



## Empirial (Jul 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Too much to expect from Xolo.



XOLO Ko Halke Mein Na TOLO


----------



## theserpent (Jul 8, 2013)

On one end we have a company spamming the market like samsung,with okay phones,And here is XOLO spamming with the market with "Good Specs" Phones but with slightly old android


----------



## Empirial (Jul 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> And here is XOLO spamming with the market with "Good Specs" Phones but with slightly old android



But I've not seen any Nvidia Tegra 3 based phones running 4.2 till date.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 8, 2013)

^ Nexus 7(Though it's a tab)


----------



## ZTR (Jul 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Nexus 7(Though it's a tab)



And a Nexus

Also this is priced at 16k so bye bye Canvas 

XOLO Play T1000 - Buy XOLO Play T1000 Black Online at Best Prices in India - XOLO: Flipkart.com


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it so hard to include 2gb of ram ? Ram is probably the cheapest component of a smartphone so why not stuff it as much as possible ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2013)

At 167g, its a bit heavy phone(140g would have been better). Now this is a good spec phone at good price (Android 4.2 would have been icing on the cake). Now there is a competitor for Xperia L in terms of performance

Hey Flipkart is again showing wrong specs.......... This phone is shown as dual SIM ???


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 9, 2013)

CPU performance would match/surpass L but GPU is significantly worse


----------



## kbar1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Kudos to Xolo for trying something new and original (in Indian market). Unlike MMX which is ripping off Samsung quite overtly.

There haven't been many Tegra 3 devices (off the top of my head, I can name LG Optimus X4, Nexus 7 and HTC One X).


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ Kudos to both MMX & XOLO
MMX = for shiting on samshit like hell 
XOLO = as u said ...


----------



## Gollum (Jul 9, 2013)

moreover XOLO only makes smartphones.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 9, 2013)

I would be interested in seeing what the quality of the display is.

Given how prices tend to be lower than the competition for "similar" specs, I have a feeling the display will probably be on the lower end, not quite the same as those found on the HTC One. Maybe the panel will not even be manufactured by Samsung/Sony/LG.

But I hope I'm wrong and that they do provide an awesome panel.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2013)

Till date XOLO phone does offer better display that other phones in the same price range. XOLO Q1000 does have a better display than Canvas HD. I have seen it by placing both of the phones in my two hands and if you check some reviews, they also have said the same thing.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 9, 2013)

Since this is based on Tegra 3 like HTC One X and Nexus 7 this has high chances of getting CM and thus becoming the first Indian brand phone to do so.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 9, 2013)

XOLO is Doing Thing Right Rather Than Micromax and More Like Oppo !!

NDTV Says  Price 15999 !! Source

Looks Like Its Already Out From Different China Brands !!

Its Called Xiaolajiao la-q1


*www.chinaphonereview.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Xiao-La-Jiao-LA-Q1.jpg


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2013)

Q1000S could share the same processor..
Xolo Q1000S with 1.5GHz quad-core processor, 5-inch HD display to launch for Rs. 16,999 | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

Any news whether call quality has improved in these new launches by MMX and Xolo (Lava)? Call quality has been their weakest part always, and I believe more people would buy their products if they improve in this area. At least for me it was the deal breaker and decided to buy a phone at twice the price of Canvas HD.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 10, 2013)

they days of big companies are over, with small companies bringing new things at very low prices. the only thing indian/Chinese mobile companies needs to take care of is sotware and after sale support for their brand, Samsung and Nokia will be thrown out of market in couple of years, and if its prices at 15k i will buy it, even though i will not get any ASS


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Till date XOLO phone does offer better display that other phones in the same price range. XOLO Q1000 does have a better display than Canvas HD. I have seen it by placing both of the phones in my two hands and if you check some reviews, they also have said the same thing.



Cilus, you're not wrong. But I was talking about phones with similar specifications, not prices  Basically the more expensive Xperias and the HTCs and the Samsungs 

I wanted to see how the display compares to them in this new phone.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Any news whether call quality has improved in these new launches by MMX and Xolo (Lava)? Call quality has been their weakest part always, and I believe more people would buy their products if they improve in this area. At least for me it was the deal breaker and decided to buy a phone at twice the price of Canvas HD.



Canvas 2 had nice call quality, don't know if noise cancellation is good enough


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 10, 2013)

BTW I still don't know whether Micromax, Karbonn, XOLO, etc. are Indian companies or Chinese. Clarification please?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> BTW I still don't know whether Micromax, Karbonn, XOLO, etc. are Indian companies or Chinese. Clarification please?



chinese phones with indian labels.


----------



## cool_techboy (Jul 11, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> chinese phones with indian labels.



yeah you are right xolo play is rebranded chinese phone BEidou small chili


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 11, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> XOLO is Doing Thing Right Rather Than Micromax and More Like Oppo !!
> 
> 
> Its Called Xiaolajiao la-q1
> ...



See Above Already Posted !!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> chinese phones with indian labels.



So we helping Chinese? I thought people were buying Indian phones. Darn.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 17, 2013)

The phone is in stock at flipkart at 16k and a free 16 gb memory card free


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 18, 2013)

4gb of inbuilt mem is a PITA...can we move apps to SDcard or have them install there by default? Imho, Xolo Q700 had a prob with such an action...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2013)

anyone got this fone yet, please post


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2013)

Thinkdigit have put a video in youtube...and benchmarks are not at all good..poorer then Q1000 ....just that it playes those tegra games beautifully


----------

